# Giveaway time: Fallout 4 Veterans day Tribute(Ended)



## jboydgolfer (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello TPU.

as My title says, I have a Steam Copy of Fallout 4 to giveaway to the great community here at TPU. I want to make it known that this is also in honor of veterans, and active duty soldiers ALL around the world.

I would also like to take this opportunity to notify all that those of us who do giveaway's, are trying to Co-ordinate with each other as to avoid multiple giveaway's going on @ once, or causing any type of confusion. In that spirit, Please take time to have a look @ the current *HumbleBundle* giveaway going on right now (ending tomorrow). I would have waited until tomorrow to begin this giveaway, but I will be occupied with a commitment I must attend most of tomorrow, and wanted this to be started by the morning.

now that thats all out of the way....please be a member for a month minimum, and have an active steam account,and PC that can handle this beast of a title. I wish You all good Luck, and without further adieu....

*Gamepage steam Link*


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2015)

I'd like to enter for a friend - he's been excited about the game, but recently broke up with his missus and had to quit his job to become a full-time dad for his toddler.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 10, 2015)

Well now that im ready to game again with fresh new gpu im in for sure XD.
Thanks for this amazing giveaway guys and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Flogger23m (Nov 11, 2015)

I will enter!

I have a 4670K and GTX 970. Both OCed a little. Hopefully enough to get good frames at 1080.

Many thanks for the superb giveaway jboydgolfer. I think I have some stuff I'll never use and might have a small giveaway of my own soon.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 11, 2015)

I would like to enter, I hear a lot of good things about the series but never really played it!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 11, 2015)

Flogger23m said:


> I will enter!
> 
> I have a 4670K and GTX 970. Both OCed a little. Hopefully enough to get good frames at 1080.
> 
> Many thanks for the superb giveaway jboydgolfer. I think I have some stuff I'll never use and might have a small giveaway of my own soon.


send me a PM if your interested in doing a giveaway...we have some great Long standing threads here that you would likely be welcome to join causes with or donate to, or of course your welcome to host on your own...just figured id drop in the other option. id Sure hope that sweet build will run this game


----------



## m0nt3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Enter me  Great Community here! Cheers


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2015)

Just a Shout Out: _Epic Giveaway_ yet again!  @jboydgolfer


----------



## l4mb (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow, nice!
Count me in!  And thanks for this awesome giveaway!


----------



## flmatter (Nov 11, 2015)

throw my name in the hat too please

 big thanks to @jboydgolfer    thanks for the awesome give away man!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2015)

Yet another amazing give away from an amazing TPU member!!!!!!!!!     

Please count me in on this awesome title! Pretty sure my system is up to snuff for this puppy.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 11, 2015)

Count me in due to needing a new car to get to work and oil for heat no can buy Fallout 4. But while I may harp on Bethesda for all the bugs and issues their games are always fun especially since I like to mod. So i am tossing my hat in the ring for a chance to chug nuka cola while blowing away baddies in some custom power armor.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in!

And thank you to all the military members for your service!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 11, 2015)

Count me in. 4770k and 780 are ready.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 11, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Count me in. 4770k and 780 are ready.


----------



## Gerelt (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in... XD


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 11, 2015)

I just won and playing from one of your last giveaways (Dead Island Franchise) so not in but wanted to bump your awesomeness and generosity for giving all of these great games away.


----------



## happita (Nov 11, 2015)

I'd love to enter in this giveaway. Thanks a lot for a chance to win this amazing title. The coming holidays will bring even more giveaways I'm sure


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 11, 2015)

can someone who is familiar with the Fallout series tell me which is the best fallout? for obvious reason not including the 4th.

thanks

from my searching it looks to be Fallout 2...


----------



## Asylum (Nov 11, 2015)

I would like to throw my name in the hat for the drawing.

Let me just say that I think it is awesome of you to give back to the community here at TPU.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice giveaway! Entering for the following reasons:

1) TPU is awesome.
2) Fallout is awesome
3) I have the original Fallout






edit, 1997 ya'll!!!


----------



## Maban (Nov 11, 2015)

I would like to enter.


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice tribute. Very nice. Count me in please.


----------



## PCGamerDR (Nov 11, 2015)

I'd like to join the giveaway .


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 11, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> can someone who is familiar with the Fallout series tell me which is the best fallout? for obvious reason not including the 4th.
> 
> thanks
> 
> from my searching it looks to be Fallout 2...



Two separate types of games.  Fallout 3 changed how the game was played cometely.  Of the Wateland/Wasteland 2 style play, I'm going with FO2.

With the newer ones, Fallout New Vegas is the better one in terms of bugginess, more fully fleshed out, many side quests and excellent DLC's.  Oh, and made by Obsidian for Bethesda.


----------



## Valeriant (Nov 11, 2015)

Very nice, sir! Another giveaway? You are one of the many awesome people at TPU!

Not entering, good luck to all who do!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 11, 2015)

To all participants......if time permits it, i might include a runner up gift. Not certain what  just keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 11, 2015)

I'd like to enter as well. 

Good luck to all and thanks for the giveaway @jboydgolfer Youve been really generous recently


----------



## droopyRO (Nov 11, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> I want to make it known that this is also in honor of veterans, and active duty soldiers ALL around the world.


Not entering, just wanted to say thanks.


jboydgolfer said:


> if time permits it, i might include a runner up gift.


If you agree i could gift Insurgency and Tomb Raider 2013(both Steam gifts) to the second or third place.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 11, 2015)

i´d like to join  


 giveaways


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 11, 2015)

I would like to enter as fallout is one of my favorite games.
Thank you for this giveaway.


----------



## Luka KLLP (Nov 11, 2015)

You bet I'm in 
Awesome giveaway as always, good words in the OP as well!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 11, 2015)

Not in. (thankyou)


In memory of all souls lost protecting peace






*FIGHT WAR NOT WARS

*


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in. I only played the original Fallouts.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh, I can't miss this one.

*I'm in!*


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 11, 2015)

@jboydgolfer thanks for this great giveaway!!!
I'm in! 

Never played any Fallout title before.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 11, 2015)

Aw man./. I gotta jump in on this one. Thanks for the giveaway, JB, and thanks for the reference !


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 11, 2015)

Count me in pleeease 
i7-6700K and 8GB VRAM at the ready


----------



## DarkOCean (Nov 11, 2015)

I would like in.


----------



## Pazuzu Hanbi (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi,
I am noob maybe here, but game is awesome and graphic is just shocking comparing to previous fallout series 

Anyway good luck to everyone.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 11, 2015)

count this Vet in for the give away. Thank you


----------



## akhil512 (Nov 11, 2015)

i'm in 
Good luck to all,Thank you for the giveaway


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 11, 2015)

Pazuzu Hanbi said:


> game is awesome and graphic is just shocking comparing to previous fallout series


I'm hoping you mean shocking in a good way?!


----------



## Pazuzu Hanbi (Nov 11, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> I'm hoping you mean shocking in a good way?!


Yes I do, hehehe everything what allows us play such games is in good way


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 11, 2015)

droopyRO said:


> If you agree i could gift Insurgency and Tomb Raider 2013(both Steam gifts) to the second or third place.



I'll let you know, thanks.


----------



## DragonLich (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 11, 2015)

i would like to enter please


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in, I love me some Fallout. Thanks for the giveaway and good luck to all.


----------



## azngreentea01 (Nov 11, 2015)

I like to enter as well, thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 11, 2015)

Please count me in!
As always, thanks for the giveaway, @jboydgolfer


----------



## Kursah (Nov 11, 2015)

Im in and thank you very much!!!


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 11, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> count this Vet in for the give away. Thank you


Thank you for your service.


----------



## scevism (Nov 11, 2015)

Count me in my bro is in active service at the moment.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 11, 2015)

@jboydgolfer, rock on.  What a great giveaway, count me in.  

My late brother was in the Army, and I do so very much miss him.  We used to compete on who had the best PC hardware, and he's partly responsible for me getting into overclocking.


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 11, 2015)

When will the winner be announced btw?


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 11, 2015)

Very nice! Count me in!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 11, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> When will the winner be announced btw?



i dont know yet , i generally dont include it in the OP in case I get too busy to draw on a specific day. however I cant remember a time that one of my giveaways went longer than a few days. it wont be too long.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 11, 2015)

Count me in! If I'm not to late..


----------



## dcf-joe (Nov 11, 2015)

Count this veteran in as well!

I do Thank You for your generosity!


----------



## AsRock (Nov 11, 2015)

I would like to enter ( wife looked at my screen and she said i want that game lol ),  Good luck all.

As always thanks for the chance and bringing yet another reason to come to TPU.


----------



## Moofachuka (Nov 11, 2015)

omg... please count me in.... Thank you for the giveaway!!!


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 11, 2015)

i'd like to thank to @jboydgolfer for yet another greath giveaway  and i'd like to sing in for it.
thx


----------



## horik (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you, please count me in.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 11, 2015)

Ah what the hell, I'm in! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 11, 2015)

This veteran is going to finally enter one of these instead of holding one!  

Count me in please, and thanks so much!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2015)

Just lost a vet I knew less than a month ago.  Wasn't very close to him but still, I hate the fact that taps have to be played.

I'll enter and, to the vets:


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 11, 2015)

I forgot to mention the MOST IMPORTANT peice of information in my OP last night,likely bdcause ive been so rushed the last few days,,but I want to firstly mention that No giveaway would be happening right now had it not been for @Norton ,i dont feel its my place to say how but suffice to say HE is the one who deserves the REAL recognition.

Secondly, I have never required anything from my giveaway participants,but i would be remiss if i didnt ASK everyone to show theyre thanks to him.

Thank you @Norton  your truly a great person.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 11, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> I forgot to mention the MOST IMPORTANT peice of information in my OP last night,likely bdcause ive been so rushed the last few days,,but I want to firstly mention that No giveaway would be happening right now had it not been for @Norton ,i dont feel its my place to say how but suffice to say HE is the one who deserves the REAL recognition.
> 
> Secondly, I have never required anything from my giveaway participants,but i would be remiss if i didnt ASK everyone to show theyre thanks to him.
> 
> Thank you @Norton  your truly a great person.



In that case no thanks for you J/K,  Thanks @Norton.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 11, 2015)

AsRock said:


> In that case no thanks for you


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> but i would be remiss if i didnt ASK everyone to show theyre thanks to him.



Naturally @Norton is an amazing guy!!! I honestly thought that would go without saying.     

None the less, a huge thanks to @Norton for all that you do for this amazing community!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm a whore.  Also, if it's still available I'd like to be in for the give-away.


Thank you.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 11, 2015)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> I'm a whore


i wish they All could be eastcoast whores     i love that opening to your post.



stinger608 said:


> Naturally @Norton is an amazing guy!!! I honestly thought that would go without saying


actually he helped ME out specifically, i was in a tough spot, and would have been Much longer had he not lent a helping hand. either way, your still right.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Nov 11, 2015)

What I mean is that I've spent the last two weeks talking about how I wouldn't spend the money on Fallout 4 until the ultimate edition.  Despite this, with the opportunity to win it free, I've jumped at the chance.  I don't know what to call myself, other than a whore, based upon these actions.

Also, east coast may be wrong.  I'm pretty sure the Carolinas aren't "east coast," but I've yet to have a better description.  I'm just going to roll with east coast whore though.  Kinda fun to say.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 11, 2015)

I haven't had time to play this so I haven't bought it yet... and I forgot my DD214 to go around and get some free food today.

But at least I gots my puppy.


----------



## Moofachuka (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks to @Norton and... w/e thanks to everyone in TPU!


----------



## AsRock (Nov 11, 2015)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> What I mean is that I've spent the last two weeks talking about how I wouldn't spend the money on Fallout 4 until the ultimate edition.  Despite this, with the opportunity to win it free, I've jumped at the chance.  I don't know what to call myself, other than a whore, based upon these actions.
> 
> Also, east coast may be wrong.  I'm pretty sure the Carolinas aren't "east coast," but I've yet to have a better description.  I'm just going to roll with east coast whore though.  Kinda fun to say.



Yeah but $90 is a lot of money to part with for most people,  well if you or i don't win we will just have to put our heads back in te sand until shit changes or else you might spoil it when time comes .


----------



## NightOfChrist (Nov 11, 2015)

If you do not mind, may I also enter as a participant please?
But I am quite a newcomer and not a veteran...

Thank you very much for everything, and good luck to all participants and early congratulation to the future winner.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 11, 2015)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> I'm pretty sure the Carolinas aren't "east coast,"


technically they are. I used to live on Edisto island Charleston. S.C. i was an East coaster there, as well as here


----------



## flmatter (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't know..... they do have the Atlantic Ocean on one side....   ^   

haha maybe he was thinking "the Dakota's"?


----------



## Gerelt (Nov 11, 2015)

Great giveaway so thanks @Norton and @jboydgolfer


----------



## MasterInvader (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in, and thank you for this awesome giveaway


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Nov 11, 2015)

flmatter said:


> I don't know..... they do have the Atlantic Ocean on one side....   ^
> 
> haha maybe he was thinking "the Dakota's"?



The US is kinda bastardized when is comes to regions.  There's the east coast, south, midwest, southwest, and west.  Determining which area is where is...tricky.  What seems to be more tricky is that the definition changes slightly based upon where you are.

For example, the South Carolinians I know say they aren't from the east coast, because they identify that with being a snob.  The North Carolinians also seem to want to be part of the south.  Conversely, Midwesterners seem to lump the Carolinas in with the east coast.  It isn't exactly scientific accuracy, in short terms.


Having lived in both places, I can say that knowing what I do makes it harder to classify.  The southern baptists stretch well into North Carolina, yet the coastal cities are largely transplants from farther north.  South Carolina has pockets of old school southerners, but amazing new facilities more akin with those common on what is commonly the east coast.

I love this country.  It's the only place where everyone can argue heritage, but the second you wave a flag we're all American.


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> I forgot to mention the MOST IMPORTANT peice of information in my OP last night,likely bdcause ive been so rushed the last few days,,but I want to firstly mention that No giveaway would be happening right now had it not been for @Norton ,i dont feel its my place to say how but suffice to say HE is the one who deserves the REAL recognition.
> 
> Secondly, I have never required anything from my giveaway participants,but i would be remiss if i didnt ASK everyone to show theyre thanks to him.
> 
> Thank you @Norton  your truly a great person.



No need to thank me at all .... but thanks to all of you


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you @Norton and @jboydgolfer


I would like to be included for this one, please.

I would also like to say my heartfelt thanks to all of the other veterans out there, no matter where you are.
You have always been the ones that have to cash the check that the idiot DC crowd writes.
You always rise to the occasion and then prevail.

You are the best.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2015)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> The US is kinda bastardized when is comes to regions.  There's the east coast, south, midwest, southwest, and west.  Determining which area is where is...tricky.  What seems to be more tricky is that the definition changes slightly based upon where you are.
> 
> For example, the South Carolinians I know say they aren't from the east coast, because they identify that with being a snob.  The North Carolinians also seem to want to be part of the south.  Conversely, Midwesterners seem to lump the Carolinas in with the east coast.  It isn't exactly scientific accuracy, in short terms.
> 
> ...


Three examples...

Economic regions established by the Federal Reserve:






Climate regions established by the National Oceanographic and Atmospheric Administration:





Dialect map:




Ocracoke is the most unique in the USA. If you are trying to learn English, AVOID!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 12, 2015)

Please count me in for this.  I've been itching to play a new game for a while!

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 12, 2015)

it's been a great 1st day Folks, thanks for Your submissions, and I look forward to drawing a winner @ the end, but until then, see You tomorrow.

P.S. 
I will be ending this puppy on Friday i think. I feel the winner will enjoy the opportunity to play over the weekend (hopefully). please check back as well, most of the time I add items, in case this is your 1st time entering in one of the  giveaways I've hosted.

Have a great night, Regard's
j


----------



## redundantslurs (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm in.  As a Vet myself, I would like to give thanks for their service to all Vets and of course all the men and women who are active duty.


----------



## Hugis (Nov 12, 2015)

Would love to get this, put me in the hat please 

and a huge Thank you @Norton  and @jboydgolfer


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 12, 2015)

This is awesome!! and thank you for a great give away, Add me into the draw please.


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 12, 2015)

Wow another giveaway they seem to running more often these days! Not a fan of Fallout so not entering but thought I say thanks to @jboydgolfer for running another great giveaway


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Nov 12, 2015)

Awesome giveaway!  Count me in please! Thank you!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 12, 2015)

I'll be drawing in around 24 hours....clocks ticking.Good Luck to all.


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 12, 2015)

Entering for a great game. thank you


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 12, 2015)

im hoping EVERYONE who wants in on this has seen it, it sucks when You show up, and the names have JUST been drawn, so in that spirit im trying to keep the giveaway popping up once in a while, especially because the end is near.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 12, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> im hoping EVERYONE who wants in on this has seen it, it sucks when You show up, and the names have JUST been drawn, so in that spirit im trying to keep the giveaway popping up once in a while, especially because the end is near.



And people try to enter AFTER the drawing has been made, sound familiar? 

Good luck to all, and may the most random person win!    Thanks again for an awesome giveaway most worthy theme!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2015)

Sasqui said:


> And people try to enter AFTER the drawing has been made, sound familiar?



Oh you gotta love those guys. A little digital slap may be in order but still...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 12, 2015)

Sasqui said:


> and may the most random person win!


i hate when that happens.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Nov 12, 2015)

If I'm not too late...Please throw my name in the hat!

Thanks for this giveaway!  It's definitely a winner!

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 12, 2015)

How can I not enter this giveaway ... I can't so I am ... entering this monumental giveaway I mean.
Truly stunning giveaway if I may say so ... thanks for that and for doing it in very timely manner while the game is so fresh


----------



## kniaugaudiskis (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm in, too. Thanks for a great giveaway!


----------



## Breaz (Nov 12, 2015)

OHHH another sweet sweet giveaway this forums just keeps on giving very nice thank you soooo much for all these opportunities.


I'm in please


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 13, 2015)

sleep well folks, One of You will likely need it to keep You going during many hours of "just got it" gameplay  .  I'll announce the winner as soon as I can tomorrow, I CAN tell You it will DEFINITELY be between 9AM EST, and 3:45PM EST, Sorry i cant give you a more exact time frame. 

till tomorrow.


----------



## stoggs1 (Nov 13, 2015)

I would like to enter and thanks for the awesome giveaway.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 13, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> sleep well folks, One of You will likely need it to keep You going during many hours of "just got it" gameplay  .  I'll announce the winner as soon as I can tomorrow, I CAN tell You it will DEFINITELY be between 9AM EST, and 3:45PM EST, Sorry i cant give you a more exact time frame.
> 
> till tomorrow.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 13, 2015)

You do remember me saying the wife was waiting too yes ?.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 13, 2015)

lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 13, 2015)

Being a Veteran myself...... I am in!  Appreciate another great giveaway.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 13, 2015)

Glad I had to work today............The waiting would have made me crazy(er)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 13, 2015)

well, the time has come. I had to draw twice, because I accidentally entered a post that wasn't entering and just thanking for the giveaway,and that post was selected...so after the redraw...the winner is...'

Congratulations!!
@sneekypeet = Fallout 4. 

Thanks to all the other participants. I REALLY wish I had 20 copies to give out, this is my least favorite part, because although i get to tell 1 person that they won a great game, I still have to tell 50 others that they didn't..please dont be discouraged, and keep Your eyes open for MY next one as I tend to host hem often.

Have a great weekend people. thanks for joining.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 13, 2015)

Congratulations @sneekypeet!  You lucky dog. 

Thanks so much to @jboydgolfer for such a timely giveaway to carry on the spirit of the giveaways pioneered by @Kreij!!


----------



## horik (Nov 13, 2015)

Congats mate!!


----------



## Gerelt (Nov 13, 2015)

Congrats sneaky


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 13, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> although i get to tell 1 person that they won a great game, I still have to tell 50 others that they didn't.



We all appreciate your efforts @jboydgolfer. Thanks for what you're doing.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 13, 2015)

Grants to the winner and dont abbandon real life XD happy gaming !!!
At the next great give away XD.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 13, 2015)

let me ask you all this while i have your attention.. Do you prefer a giveaway like this? where there is only one gift, but it is either a AAA title, or a new release hit?

i tend to buy 5-15 keys so everyone gets something, but if You all prefer it this way, ill keep that in mind.

id really appreciate your feedback on this.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 13, 2015)

Tough question.....I think I'd rather see the big ticket game.... But I appreciate all the effort you put in, and will gladly cheer you on either way you swing!! 

thanks muchly for the giveaway, and grats to the Sneeky one!!


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 13, 2015)

Like this is good as I see it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 13, 2015)

And I am always saying if it weren't for bad luck, I wouldn't have any luck at all! 
Cheers to all who have kept the giving spirit alive here at TPU and a huge thanks to @jboydgolfer  for the awesome gift!


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 13, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks like I can play just after dinner!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 13, 2015)

holy shit, like gta5, 1 + download


----------



## AsRock (Nov 13, 2015)

Congratulations sneekypeet, good on ya.

And thanks to Norton and jboybgolfer.


----------



## Hugis (Nov 13, 2015)

Get in there @sneekypeet ! Grats man 

And back @jboydgolfer, just do what you do, everyone here @ TPU loves a giveaway, here's to the best community/website on the planet period!


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 13, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> let me ask you all this while i have your attention.. Do you prefer a giveaway like this? where there is only one gift, but it is either a AAA title, or a new release hit?
> 
> i tend to buy 5-15 keys so everyone gets something, but if You all prefer it this way, ill keep that in mind.
> 
> id really appreciate your feedback on this.



Definitely a new release hit, but sleepers and older games are awesome too.

Way to go man, and LuckyPete, congrats!


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2015)

Congrats @sneekypeet ! 

And thanks again to @jboydgolfer 

Watch this section and the Kreij memorial thread for details on the next giveaways! 

AND

Consider putting aside your gaming for a few days for a good cause. Our crunching Team is participating in a worldwide challenge starting on 11/16 and we would love to have y'all stop by and lend us some cpu cycles!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for the giveaway! @jboydgolfer  Congrats @sneekypeet  you lucky sob.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 13, 2015)

Congrats! @sneekypeet


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 13, 2015)

good going sneeky you sneeky devil 

Congrats man


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 13, 2015)

congratulations @sneekypeet and impressive turnout @jboydgolfer with such an awesome giveaway. 

I think a AAA title is a good prize with a bundle thrown into the mix every now and again


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2015)

Huge Thanks to you good sir @jboydgolfer!  



jboydgolfer said:


> let me ask you all this while i have your attention.. Do you prefer a giveaway like this? where there is only one gift, but it is either a AAA title, or a new release hit?
> 
> i tend to buy 5-15 keys so everyone gets something, but if You all prefer it this way, ill keep that in mind.
> 
> id really appreciate your feedback on this.



A little bit of both worlds never hurt anyone  



sneekypeet said:


> And I am always saying if it weren't for bad luck, I wouldn't have any luck at all!
> Cheers to all who have kept the giving spirit alive here at TPU and a huge thanks to @jboydgolfer  for the awesome gift!



Congrats to @sneekypeet! Haha, hear you go buddy 










Norton said:


> AND
> 
> Consider putting aside your gaming for a few days for a good cause. Our crunching Team is participating in a worldwide challenge starting on 11/16 and we would love to have y'all stop by and lend us some cpu cycles!



Well said indeed!  Plus, there may even be a game giveaway to get in on too


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 13, 2015)

manofthem said:


>



I'm not that pretty, but I appreciate the sentiment


----------



## Moofachuka (Nov 13, 2015)

Grats and thx for the giveaway =)


----------



## t_ski (Nov 13, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> well, the time has come. I had to draw twice, because I accidentally entered a post that wasn't entering and just thanking for the giveaway,and that post was selected...so after the redraw...the winner is...'
> 
> Congratulations!!
> @sneekypeet = Fallout 4.
> ...


If anybody deserves it more than the rest, it must be sneekypeet.  He's given away plenty himself to the WCG team for challenge giveaways, plus pull no strings on all the sweet parts he sells. Cheers bro


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 14, 2015)

t_ski said:


> If anybody deserves it more than the rest, it must be sneekypeet. He's given away plenty himself to the WCG team for challenge giveaways, plus pull no strings on all the sweet parts he sells. Cheers bro




Could not have stated it any better!!!!!!!!!! Congrats @sneekypeet 

Very very well deserved for all that you do in this community my friend!!!!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Nov 14, 2015)

Had to stop in and give a Congrats to Sneeky......

Another great giveaway by JBoydGolfer...can't say it enough how much I appreciate these.  I've even won one!  

Arma II with all DLC...great game!

Best,

Liquid Cool

EDIT:  I forgot to mention....I'm a vet who is disabled.  Nice to see JBoydGolfer doing something on Veteran's Day.  Very appreciative.  Thank You JBoydGolfer!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 14, 2015)

Great, now I'll probably have to take over @sneekypeet unpaid babysitter job for a couple of months while he plays................Bhahahahaha


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 14, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Great, now I'll probably have to take over @sneekypeet unpaid babysitter job for a couple of months while he plays................Bhahahahaha



I wish! I am pretty sure if they would shut my power off long before then.


----------



## NightOfChrist (Nov 14, 2015)

And I keep my streak going as a person who enters a video game giveaway, loses it and ends up buying that video game afterwards...

Congratulations to *@sneekypeet* for being The Most Happiest Person of the Month!

And thank you very much for *@jboydgolfer* and *@Norton* for the excellent giveaway and everyone who participated!
What a spirit!
So much fun!


----------



## Kanan (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations to the winner! I really wanted to attend but didn't, already won Saints Row IV (thanks again!).


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 14, 2015)

your appreciation is well received. it's my pleasure to offer you all the opportunity to win. keep your eyes peeled for the next one, i'd like to see you all there.

regards'
j


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 14, 2015)

d'oh
no luck this time




congrats *@sneekypeet*, thx *@jboydgolfer*
for the great giveaway challenge


----------



## redundantslurs (Nov 14, 2015)

Honestly, keep up with whatever you are doing .  Whether its one winner or lots of winners or a AAA game or a cheap indie game, its all good to me.  Your giveaways are the best.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 15, 2015)

*looks at $225 worth of case and $80 worth of heat sink I bought from @sneekypeet for $125

Yeah, I guess peet deserved it more than I did.


----------

